# 2014 Club Nintendo Elite Gifts Speculation!!



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2014)

With the 2014 Club Nintendo year ending today, what items do you think Gold and Platinum members will be able to chose from this year as an elite member gift? Do you think the items will be better or worst than last year? When do you think the elite gift choices will be released? Post any and all speculation here xD!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 30, 2014)

They are announced mid-July usually.


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2014)

I want something Smash or Animal Crossing related lol. I was gonna make a thread like this but you beat me to it :3 I hope they're announced earlier than they were last year.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 30, 2014)

Something horrible, probably.


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Something horrible, probably.



Eh, it will probably be something unsatisfactory, but not horrible. It is best to keep expectations low, though.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 30, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Eh, it will probably be something unsatisfactory, but not horrible. It is best to keep expectations low, though.



Yea, I'm not counting on much... I hope that they at least have some decent eshop offers and maybe some soundtracks.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm guessing a calendar again, some game codes, and possibly something that has to do with smash or zelda. I'm not too sure on zelda though because they came out with the CD last year.


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

Come on, it's CLEARLY going to be something related to Captain Toad! His new game is one of the most hyped games on the Wii U right now, even more than Smash Bros! *HEAVY SARCASM INTENDED.*


----------



## windfall (Jul 1, 2014)

They're definitely going to have posters for platinum members, calendars for gold members and 3ds/Wiiu game codes. 

I'm hoping for a statue or at least a cool physical prize, since I'm not too keen on game codes (but that can change depending on what games they offer). Not keeping my hopes high though, just in case. 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Come on, it's CLEARLY going to be something related to Captain Toad! His new game is one of the most hyped games on the Wii U right now, even more than Smash Bros! *HEAVY SARCASM INTENDED.*



A toad hat would be cool advertising for the Captain Toad.
... I would like a hat lol.


----------



## n64king (Jul 1, 2014)

A statue, a poster, a CD and then some other things nobody should order


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 1, 2014)

I actually got gold status yesterday, if they give out a calender I'll probably get it, unless they give a game I really want. 

You guys shouldn't have high expectations, and that's because your getting free stuff. :I


----------



## Piroshi (Jul 1, 2014)

Nothing I want probably. I'll just end up getting the calendar again like I do every year unless the platinum status prize is really good.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm just sitting here, waiting..

_watching..._


----------



## Dr J (Jul 1, 2014)

Alas, I didn't make it to gold or platinum rank this year, though the year I did get platinum(took the playing cards that year), they had prizes even for people who didn't make gold[though they were just game codes].


----------



## Solar (Jul 1, 2014)

So I know this probably won't happen, but I saw it on other speculation threads elsewhere. For Platinum Status, you have the option of downloading the Smash U demo. I would cry tears of joy if that happened.


----------



## OmegaRid (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't expect something amazing. Sure I wish there would be the Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze soundtrack but I doubt it... After all, it WAS a great soundtrack.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

just filled out a lot of post plays on old wii and ds games.... already half way to gold for next year....


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

a cd of some kind


----------



## Solar (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm getting really antsy, hope they're revealed soon.


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I'm getting really antsy, hope they're revealed soon.



Me too, I've been checking, like, every other day. I just want it to be announced already.


----------



## Draco (Jul 14, 2014)

Story said:


> Me too, I've been checking, like, every other day. I just want it to be announced already.



if it was same time as last year it should get revealed tomarrow. (lol if the world only worked that way)


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Meh, not excited about it either way. The rewards the JP Club Nintendo give are so much better than what the NA one.


----------



## Draco (Jul 14, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Meh, not excited about it either way. The rewards the JP Club Nintendo give are so much better than what the NA one.



what a surprize there.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

I only managed to get platinum rewards last year because I registered all the games I own at once. As optimistic as I want to be about this year's prizes, the totally selfish side of me doesn't want to feel like I should've waited a year to get a better platinum reward.

Oh well, I hope for the sake of the platinum users that this year will have something good.


----------



## Solar (Jul 14, 2014)

Last year they came out on the 15th which is tomorrow, so hopefully that's when they will get revealed.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 15, 2014)

Story said:


> Me too, I've been checking, like, every other day. I just want it to be announced already.



I like check in everyday. Ever since June 30th, I've been checking in every. Single. Day.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you to our Elite members.

Gift announcement coming soon


*SOON*


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

AutumnFirefly said:


> Thank you to our Elite members.
> 
> Gift announcement coming soon
> 
> ...



It's been that way since June 1st :'(


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2014)

i get that odd feeling that it might be the next to last year they do this.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 15, 2014)

Really hoping for them to be revealed tomorrow or Thursday; that'd be a cool birthday present!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 15, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Really hoping for them to be revealed tomorrow or Thursday; that'd be a cool birthday present!



Yea that would be nice. Hopefully they'll be some good stuff.


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

Every time this thread gets a new reply I keep thinking it'll be someone saying they've been announced.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 15, 2014)

For Platinum members maybe they could do a smash bros figurine that would be cool or maybe a amiibo exclusives to only platinum members


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

A smash figurine would be a literal dream come true.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Every time this thread gets a new reply I keep thinking it'll be someone saying they've been announced.



THEY'VE BEEN ANNOUNCED

I wish


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> THEY'VE BEEN ANNOUNCED
> 
> I wish



I knew this was fake but I still checked out of sheer optimism.


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I knew this was fake but I still checked out of sheer optimism.



lol i have page Saved for life i check ever day if it was today it would have been up by now. NOT COOL


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 15, 2014)

What was last years?


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2014)

i got a Game my friend got Majora Mask sound track i think.


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

Last year was so disappointing as NA got crap and Japan got A CUSTOM WII REMOTE WITH THEIR MII AND DATE ON IT.


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Last year was so disappointing as NA got crap and Japan got A CUSTOM WII REMOTE WITH THEIR MII AND DATE ON IT.



We always seem to get dumped on here lately in NA as if we dont buy Video Games or something here plz im sick of that you promote a game in Japan you better do it here to0.   WE LIKE OUR FREE STUFF.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Last year was so disappointing as NA got crap and Japan got A CUSTOM WII REMOTE WITH THEIR MII AND DATE ON IT.



I'm perfectly alright with not getting this.

I utterly hate the Miis and the less I have to look at them the better.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

Draco said:


> We always seem to get dumped on here lately in NA as if we dont buy Video Games or something here plz im sick of that you promote a game in Japan you better do it here to0.   WE LIKE OUR FREE STUFF.



That's why I have a Japanese 3DS and an American one. You can get so much more free stuff there than you can here. It's completely unfair.


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a huge sucker for personalized items so it makes me sad we didn't get something like that here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 15, 2014)

Milkii said:


> That's why I have a Japanese 3DS and an American one. You can get so much more free stuff there than you can here. It's completely unfair.



Related, go check out the NA rewards selection if you haven't done so recently.

Its almost completely barren now. 10/10


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Related, go check out the NA rewards selection if you haven't done so recently.
> 
> Its almost completely barren now. 10/10



There are literally 5 physical gifts gg.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 15, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> There are literally 5 physical gifts gg.



And is the one digital not limited offer vc game even gettable anymore?

Since you know, Wii wi-fi services shutoff and all.


I mean not that it'd be worth getting either way, but...


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Related, go check out the NA rewards selection if you haven't done so recently.
> 
> Its almost completely barren now. 10/10



They also take forever to restock their items. How long has the Link poster been unavailable?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 15, 2014)

Milkii said:


> They also take forever to restock their items. How long has the Link poster been unavailable?



I get the feeling they just don't bother.

Unless they get bugged enough, then maybe. A very big maybe.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I get the feeling they just don't bother.
> 
> Unless they get bugged enough, then maybe. A very big maybe.



Well, at least NA one isn't as bad as the EU one. I heard they still give Wii and DSi codes for people in EU.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Well, at least NA one isn't as bad as the EU one. I heard they still give Wii and DSi codes for people in EU.



ok so

JP=try and bother
NA=don't bother
EU=don't try


they really should start streamlining this


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

is it out yet?


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 16, 2014)

CR33P said:


> is it out yet?



Nope. Still waiting.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 16, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Nope. Still waiting.



Yep. 

And a watch pot never boils.

Hope they say something soon.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 16, 2014)

The Club Nintendo site is down :O


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

I am really excited for the prizes.Just joined CN this year.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm very disappointed club nintendo games only wtf.......

- - - Post Merge - - -

No physical rewords at all just downloadable games -_-


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed too.The only game I would want from there is Ice Climber.


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Well that's a massive disappointment. Oddly enough I just "bought" Ice Climber with a $5 free DDP code. None of the games are bad, but they're all cheap Virtual Console games or 3DS & WiiU games that have been out for ages. Especially DK3D that has been sold to death. I'm a little surprised to see Game & Wario on there, I was convinced they forgot about that game for North America. I got NES Remix, which I'm fine with. Not really that upset, but now we get to read about hate articles and boards on the internet for the next year about it.


----------



## Solar (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, I don't even think club nintendo is worth doing anymore. Everyone was expecting so much more and it feels like I wasted my time trying to get Platinum now.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 16, 2014)

Well isn't that disappointing. I checked in everyday only to waste my time. Quite disappointed that the Gold Status rewards for 3DS users are games that I already played. 

Things could have been better N1N10DOH


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow. That bites. That was a waste of my time. I won't be bothering to do the elite status next year.


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 16, 2014)

Ugh.
It would've soon much better if they made a Smash Bros. Melee download specially for the Wii U. ;-;


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 16, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Wow, I don't even think club nintendo is worth doing anymore. Everyone was expecting so much more and it feels like I wasted my time trying to get Platinum now.


Can relate. There are some games that I don't have, but a lot of them are just meh. Ones that I have or just ones I'm not all that interested in getting.

Deciding between NES Remix or Earthbound.


----------



## Solar (Jul 16, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Can relate. There are some games that I don't have, but a lot of them are just meh. Ones that I have or just ones I'm not all that interested in getting.
> 
> Deciding between NES Remix or Earthbound.



Those are the exact 2 I'm deciding between. I'm not sure which one to choose. However I have a bad feeling that they're slowly phasing out the elite status rewards.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 16, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Those are the exact 2 I'm deciding between. I'm not sure which one to choose. However I have a bad feeling that they're slowly phasing out the elite status rewards.



Yea it does feel that way. Last year they had more of a variety in regards to gifts.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm at a cross between EarthBound and Donkey Kong. Personally I think they were pretty generous with their selection of games this year.


----------



## Chromie (Jul 16, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm at a cross between EarthBound and Donkey Kong. Personally I think they were pretty generous with their selection of games this year.



This is what Club Nintendo Japan received last year. BOTH not one or the other. 








I'd love to get this even which is what Club Nintendo Japan is getting. NoA/EU don't really go the extra mile for us unfortunately 






.



Oh well. I have all the games available to choose from so I'll just try and sell one. There has to be someone who wants Donkey Kong for less than retail price.


----------



## Solar (Jul 16, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm at a cross between EarthBound and Donkey Kong. Personally I think they were pretty generous with their selection of games this year.



Yes, they were pretty generous with the selection, however none of this is exclusive. I could buy any of the games with money if I wanted to. I always look to Elite Status gifts as something cool that you can't get anywhere else. Last year I got the Majora's Mask Soundtrack, and even though I had never played the game it was something physical and exclusive which I was happy to have.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 16, 2014)

First year iv gotten platinum, kind of sucks there is not exclusive or physical stuff


----------



## Jawile (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm not too disappointed because two of the Platinum rewards are for games I want. I think I'll be getting Game and Wario because its never in stores, so I think I'll wait for Christmas to get DKC 3D.


----------



## Reserved (Jul 16, 2014)

Going to get Donkey Kong, sell the code, then get two games from Best Buy's buy one get one free.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 16, 2014)

What the hell is this crap! >:L Seriously NOA, is your favorite thing to do is just screw your fans over?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 16, 2014)

this sucks because I don't have a wii u, and even if I did I would've already bought earthbound... I honestly have no clue. I'm in between dillon's rolling western and metroid. either of which I could just get for like $5 off the eshop. I'm a bit disappointed to be honest :l


----------



## Rodeo (Jul 16, 2014)

I got Game & Wario.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 16, 2014)

The rewards are very disappointing. They should be something that actually shows your status, not something cheap that everyone else can get with ease.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

a calender

and some game downloads

and a physical item of some actual note

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh they're announced nvm

so why is the site still down


----------



## OmegaRid (Jul 16, 2014)

It's incredible that Nintendo is doing this for the fans... I mean... Screw us, right? I'm SO lucky to own some of the best posters they've done (Zelda posters and the 2012 Platinum posters with Kid Icarus, Skyward Sword and Luigi's Mansion) PLUS the FANTASTIC two-CD soundtrack of Majora's Mask, my favorite Zelda game of all time, for Platinum club users last year.

But this year? The ONLY game that worths consideration is Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. I got the game, I'll get the code and give it to a friend. At least he'll be happy, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 16, 2014)

I was kinda hoping for a Tropical Freeze soundtrack, but oh well.


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I was kinda hoping for a Tropical Freeze soundtrack, but oh well.



I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 16, 2014)

The Gold/Platinum rewards for this year had me wondering on what is exactly Nintendo of America's direction with Club Nintendo, especially when there's also the the currently thin lineup of standard rewards. I mean, I'm not against to the free games, but the fact that they're not exclusive at all and are download-only doesn't help making Club Nintendo so special in first place. They might as well just let us convert coins for eShop credit in a similar fashion of Nintendo of Europe's Club Nintendo, instead of putting 4 random games in a monthly basis and giving a plethora of games as the yearly rewards. If NOA isn't going to sustain their initial promises, they should revise the Club Nintendo system accordingly.

All ranting aside, I picked Game & Wario for my Wii U. I kinda wanted the game, but the steep price kept me from doing an actual purchase. I already have all of the available VC games and all 3DS Download Games aren't even interesting to me. And I already have Donkey Kong Country Returns for my Wii, so...


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Do we get DDP points off the reward games? I know we do off regular reward games, I hope so cause NES Remix will award me my second $5 code this week if so.

https://p.nintendo.net/deluxe/

Do people forget that exists? For WiiU Deluxe owners only (White 8GB units excluded)


----------



## JCnator (Jul 16, 2014)

I think you should get DDP points if you use any code of a Wii U software. For example, Game & Wario gives you 299 points.


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

I swear something didn't give me points one time but I can't remember what it was anymore. How mildly handy though, it's a slight double dip. You get your reward and a minor side reward if you're getting a WiiU prize


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow... Super disappointing. :/ I'm glad I registered everything last year, then.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 16, 2014)

Ended up going with Earthbound. Looking forward to playing it.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

website's down :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

holy crap donkey kong country returns 3d takes up... lots of blocks on your sd card.. about 17000


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 16, 2014)

CR33P said:


> website's down :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> holy crap donkey kong country returns 3d takes up... lots of blocks on your sd card.. about 17000


Yea it's down for maintenance right now .


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Yea it's down for maintenance right now .



Which actually means their bandwidth is at 500% and if less people would go on it would cool off. I bet you there's no work of any kind being done anywhere. Unless of course maintenance counts as a bandaid on the problem until next time? lol


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 16, 2014)

Since my SD card is nearly out of space, I decided to sell my prize to for TBT.  I would have gotten Super Mario Land 2 otherwise. I was hoping for a calender, I guess I'll have to hope for next year!


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow :\ only things to chose from is downloadable games.


----------



## Story (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, the prizes are super booty this year. :c


----------



## magmortar (Jul 17, 2014)

lmao I'm so mad
this was the first year I decided to join club nintendo (because of the free Pokemon X/Y download) and actually register everything I own to reach platinum. just my luck that this year would be the one where there weren't any exclusive/physical rewards.
I don't even care if the physical reward was lame, as long as its, y'know, exclusive to the people that spent money and time to reach elite status.
I know nintendo doesn't have to give us anything at all, but this is just a major disappointment in comparison to previous years.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 17, 2014)

At the very least, they should've had some exclusive games to choose from.

This year's basically a slap to the face for anyone that already has all these reward options.


----------



## Story (Jul 17, 2014)

Reserved said:


> Going to get Donkey Kong, sell the code, then get two games from Best Buy's buy one get one free.



Thanks for pointing this out, I'll be taking advantage of that deal once the 20th rolls around.


----------



## Cress (Jul 17, 2014)

This absolutely sucks. I might have another giveaway.


----------



## Holla (Jul 17, 2014)

magmortar said:


> lmao I'm so mad
> this was the first year I decided to join club nintendo (because of the free Pokemon X/Y download) and actually register everything I own to reach platinum. just my luck that this year would be the one where there weren't any exclusive/physical rewards.
> I don't even care if the physical reward was lame, as long as its, y'know, exclusive to the people that spent money and time to reach elite status.
> I know nintendo doesn't have to give us anything at all, but this is just a major disappointment in comparison to previous years.



My feelings exactly...


----------



## nammie (Jul 17, 2014)

I am so angry lmao how are these even exclusive items?? I mean considering it takes like $600 to reach platinum you'd think they'd give SOME kind of physical gift, not ****ty downloadable games that most people who want them probably already bought to just reach platinum status. 

I thought nothing could be worse than last year's gifts, can't believe I was proven wrong.

I feel even more sorry for people who have DSs/Wiis instead of 3DS/WiiU, they can't even get anything.... and the only games I actually want are for WiiU which I don't have and don't plan to buy anytime soon sigh


----------



## windfall (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to play Earthbound, but I don't have a WiiU and I'm not getting one in the foreseeable future, nor do I want to emulate it :/ 

I got dkcr3ds but I really suck at platforming games so I'll just have it for when I'm bored, I guess. 
I wish there was some sort of physical prize, even if it was just a calendar or poster set. 

Next year, I guess?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 18, 2014)

windfall said:


> I want to play Earthbound, but I don't have a WiiU and I'm not getting one in the foreseeable future, nor do I want to emulate it :/
> 
> I got dkcr3ds but I really suck at platforming games so I'll just have it for when I'm bored, I guess.
> I wish there was some sort of physical prize, even if it was just a calendar or poster set.
> ...



Better not be next year because I'm done with club nintendo. This is 3 years in a row I've been disappointed. I joined because I wanted cool stuff like that Mario figurine in 2010(maybe) and every year it's been like posters and cheap games. Why does Nintendo keep disappointing me? They try to save money but everything they do just pushs people away from them. I'm glad I actually didn't get platinum. But I was hoping for at least a calendar but nope.


----------



## Dr J (Jul 18, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Better not be next year because I'm done with club nintendo. This is 3 years in a row I've been disappointed. I joined because I wanted cool stuff like that Mario figurine in 2010(maybe) and every year it's been like posters and cheap games. Why does Nintendo keep disappointing me? They try to save money but everything they do just pushs people away from them. I'm glad I actually didn't get platinum. But I was hoping for at least a calendar but nope.



The playing cards I got from.. two years ago were pretty awesome(and, for obvious reasons, they never get used); but they look amazing and everyone I've shown them too, absolutely loves them. 

Unfortunately.. I have a feeling this is the future of Club Nintendo now(unless they're gonna have some amazing prizes next year and just wanted to save money for next year's prizes; then I can forgive them for this year's poor prize choices[glad I didn't even make gold now]. But yeah.. I think digital games might be the future of Club Nintendo[maybe they'll, at least, have unique games you can't get otherwise next year. Somehow I doubt that though(or a SSB themed figure would be awesome!)


----------

